# Out of memory killer kill applications when plenty mem >6Gb

## alexey_dv

Hi,

OOM Killer application unloads arbitrarily when memory more than 6 Gb:

```
# sysctl -a | grep overcomm

vm.overcommit_kbytes = 0

vm.overcommit_memory = 2

vm.overcommit_ratio = 100

```

```
# cat /proc/buddyinfo

Node 0, zone      DMA    359    245    143      6      0      0      0      0      0      0      0

Node 0, zone   Normal   9709   2736    236      5      0      0      1      0      0      1      3

Node 0, zone  HighMem    221    279   2718   7131   5048   3143    848    284    128     61   1276

```

```
# cat /proc/meminfo

MemTotal:        8262768 kB

MemFree:         6965116 kB

MemAvailable:    7215952 kB

Buffers:             272 kB

Cached:           281832 kB

SwapCached:            0 kB

Active:           620420 kB

Inactive:         318468 kB

Active(anon):     371904 kB

Inactive(anon):   287388 kB

Active(file):     248516 kB

Inactive(file):    31080 kB

Unevictable:        2212 kB

Mlocked:            2212 kB

HighTotal:       7842644 kB

HighFree:        6878536 kB

LowTotal:         420124 kB

LowFree:           86580 kB

SwapTotal:       4200992 kB

SwapFree:        4200992 kB

Dirty:                 0 kB

Writeback:             0 kB

AnonPages:        659000 kB

Mapped:            57140 kB

Shmem:               608 kB

Slab:             156240 kB

SReclaimable:       6300 kB

SUnreclaim:       149940 kB

KernelStack:        1600 kB

PageTables:         3904 kB

NFS_Unstable:          0 kB

Bounce:                0 kB

WritebackTmp:          0 kB

CommitLimit:    12463760 kB

Committed_AS:    1770268 kB

VmallocTotal:     524288 kB

VmallocUsed:       32192 kB

VmallocChunk:     401336 kB

HardwareCorrupted:     0 kB

DirectMap4k:       10232 kB

DirectMap2M:      497664 kB
```

```
# dmesg

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: sh invoked oom-killer: gfp_mask=0x2000d0, order=1, oom_score_adj=0

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: CPU: 2 PID: 19139 Comm: sh Tainted: G           O  3.16.5-gentoo #1

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: Hardware name: Intel Corporation S3420GP/S3420GP, BIOS S3420GP.86B.01.00.0046.092920101143 09/29/2010

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: 00000000 00000000 ca17dd7c c15dadc0 d158f9d0 ca17ddd8 c15d9f63 c1757bcc

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: d158fca4 002000d0 00000001 00000000 00000000 ca17dda4 c103d804 ca17ddd0

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: c1003b36 00000000 00000000 00000202 ca17ddd8 c12409ee ca17ddd8 00406040

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: Call Trace:

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [<c15dadc0>] dump_stack+0x41/0x52

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [<c15d9f63>] dump_header.isra.13+0x5d/0x19e

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [<c103d804>] ? irq_exit+0x44/0x60

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [<c1003b36>] ? do_IRQ+0x46/0xd0

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [<c12409ee>] ? ___ratelimit+0x7e/0xf0

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [<c10b03a9>] oom_kill_process+0x1c9/0x330

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [<c1204b77>] ? security_capable_noaudit+0x17/0x20

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [<c104166e>] ? has_ns_capability_noaudit+0xe/0x20

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [<c104168f>] ? has_capability_noaudit+0xf/0x20

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [<c10b00ba>] ? oom_badness+0x9a/0x100

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [<c10b08e2>] out_of_memory+0x252/0x2b0

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [<c10b3c60>] __alloc_pages_nodemask+0x6f0/0x700

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [<c10b3cfb>] alloc_kmem_pages_node+0x1b/0x20

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [<c1037cb9>] copy_process.part.47+0xc9/0x14c0

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [<c10e60e5>] ? get_empty_filp+0xc5/0x1f0

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [<c10fcca1>] ? __alloc_fd+0x31/0xf0

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [<c124760b>] ? lockref_get+0xb/0x20

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [<c1039231>] do_fork+0xb1/0x280

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [<c12473a8>] ? _copy_to_user+0x28/0x40

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [<c1046a95>] ? SyS_rt_sigprocmask+0xa5/0xb0

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [<c10394b0>] SyS_clone+0x20/0x30

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [<c15dfe12>] syscall_call+0x7/0x7

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: Mem-Info:

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: DMA per-cpu:

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: CPU    0: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: CPU    1: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: CPU    2: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: CPU    3: hi:    0, btch:   1 usd:   0

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: Normal per-cpu:

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: CPU    0: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd:  30

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: CPU    1: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd:   0

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: CPU    2: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd:   0

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: CPU    3: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd:   0

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: HighMem per-cpu:

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: CPU    0: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd:   0

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: CPU    1: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd:   0

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: CPU    2: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd:   0

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: CPU    3: hi:  186, btch:  31 usd:   0

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: active_anon:70239 inactive_anon:71832 isolated_anon:0

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: active_file:57431 inactive_file:9745 isolated_file:0

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: unevictable:553 dirty:0 writeback:0 unstable:0

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: free:1755625 slab_reclaimable:1569 slab_unreclaimable:38995

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: mapped:16552 shmem:153 pagetables:1028 bounce:0

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: free_cma:3697

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: DMA free:1616kB min:96kB low:120kB high:144kB active_anon:0kB inactive_anon:0kB active_file:0kB inactive_file:0kB unevictable:0kB isolated(anon):0kB isolated(file):0kB present:15972kB managed:15896kB mlocked:0kB dirty:0kB writeback:0kB mapped:0kB shmem:0kB slab_reclaimable:136kB slab_unreclaimable:2456kB kernel_stack:56kB pagetables:44kB unstable:0kB bounce:0kB free_cma:0kB writeback_tmp:0kB pages_scanned:0 all_unreclaimable? yes

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: lowmem_reserve[]: 0 394 8053 8053

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: Normal free:42760kB min:2488kB low:3108kB high:3732kB active_anon:0kB inactive_anon:0kB active_file:40kB inactive_file:48kB unevictable:0kB isolated(anon):0kB isolated(file):0kB present:491512kB managed:404228kB mlocked:0kB dirty:32kB writeback:0kB mapped:0kB shmem:0kB slab_reclaimable:6140kB slab_unreclaimable:153524kB kernel_stack:1728kB pagetables:4068kB unstable:0kB bounce:0kB free_cma:14788kB writeback_tmp:0kB pages_scanned:133 all_unreclaimable? yes

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 61270 61270

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: HighMem free:6978124kB min:512kB low:12600kB high:24692kB active_anon:280956kB inactive_anon:287328kB active_file:229684kB inactive_file:38932kB unevictable:2212kB isolated(anon):0kB isolated(file):0kB present:7842644kB managed:7842644kB mlocked:2212kB dirty:0kB writeback:0kB mapped:66208kB shmem:612kB slab_reclaimable:0kB slab_unreclaimable:0kB kernel_stack:0kB pagetables:0kB unstable:0kB bounce:846372980kB free_cma:0kB writeback_tmp:0kB pages_scanned:0 all_unreclaimable? no

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: lowmem_reserve[]: 0 0 0 0

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: DMA: 286*4kB (UER) 57*8kB (ER) 1*16kB (R) 0*32kB 0*64kB 0*128kB 0*256kB 0*512kB 0*1024kB 0*2048kB 0*4096kB = 1616kB

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: Normal: 6994*4kB (EMRC) 0*8kB 1*16kB (C) 5*32kB (C) 0*64kB 0*128kB 1*256kB (C) 0*512kB 0*1024kB 1*2048kB (C) 3*4096kB (C) = 42744kB

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: HighMem: 5957*4kB (UM) 7232*8kB (UM) 6172*16kB (UM) 7158*32kB (UM) 5046*64kB (UM) 3133*128kB (UM) 847*256kB (UM) 284*512kB (UM) 128*1024kB (UM) 61*2048kB (M) 1276*4096kB (UMR) = 6978196kB

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: 67871 total pagecache pages

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: 0 pages in swap cache

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: Swap cache stats: add 2573, delete 2573, find 1175/1461

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: Free swap  = 4200992kB

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: Total swap = 4200992kB

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: 2087532 pages RAM

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: 1960661 pages HighMem/MovableOnly

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: 0 pages reserved

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: 0 pages hwpoisoned

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [ pid ]   uid  tgid total_vm      rss nr_ptes swapents oom_score_adj name

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [ 1621]     0  1621     2543      722       4        0         -1000 systemd-udevd

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [ 3416]     0  3416     1809      810       5        0         -1000 sshd

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [ 3831]     0  3831     1242      420       5        0             0 ipmievd

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [ 3854]     0  3854     1098      525       5        0             0 irqbalance

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [ 4158]     0  4158     3338      490       9        0             0 sensord

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [ 4409]     0  4409     1041      665       5        0             0 smartd

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [ 4635]     0  4635    57997      998      35        0             0 upnpd

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [ 4727]     0  4727      555      553       4        0         -1000 watchdog

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [ 5779]     0  5779     1117      497       5        0             0 agetty

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [ 5780]     0  5780     1117      498       5        0             0 agetty

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [ 5781]     0  5781     1117      486       5        0             0 agetty

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [ 5782]     0  5782     1117      512       5        0             0 agetty

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [ 5783]     0  5783     1117      514       5        0             0 agetty

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [ 5784]     0  5784     1117      501       5        0             0 agetty

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [ 8055]     0  8055      630      498       4        0             0 xl2tpd

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [19734]     0 19734     1417       56       6        0         -1000 syslog-ng

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [19735]     0 19735     2472     1771       7        0         -1000 syslog-ng

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [22017]   106 22017     8852     4891      19        0         -1000 smokeping

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [13103]     0 13103     1449      512       6        0             0 cron

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [24925]     0 24925    10450     5426      23        0         -1000 /usr/sbin/apach

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [28822]    81 28822    10488     3638      23        0         -1000 /usr/sbin/apach

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [30242]    81 30242    10613     3731      23        0         -1000 /usr/sbin/apach

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [21404]    81 21404    10489     3670      23        0         -1000 /usr/sbin/apach

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [ 6320]    81  6320    10485     3634      23        0         -1000 /usr/sbin/apach

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [ 6321]    81  6321    10450     2043      19        0         -1000 /usr/sbin/apach

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [ 6367]    81  6367    10744     3775      23        0         -1000 /usr/sbin/apach

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [ 6368]    81  6368    10679     3755      23        0         -1000 /usr/sbin/apach

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [ 7636]    81  7636    10489     3639      23        0         -1000 /usr/sbin/apach

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [10771]    81 10771    10488     3638      23        0         -1000 /usr/sbin/apach

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [11211]     0 11211    10887     1474      10        0             0 sshd

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [11228]     0 11228     1935     1045       6        0             0 bash

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [11301]    81 11301    10552     3702      23        0         -1000 /usr/sbin/apach

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [18091]     0 18091     3850     1944      10        0             0 vim

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [18593]     0 18593      932      690       4        0             0 pppd

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [19061]     0 19061     2519     1067       7        0             0 sudo

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [19080]     0 19080     1794      761       6        0             0 service

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [19092]     0 19092     2543      524       4        0             0 systemd-udevd

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [19095]     0 19095     2543      406       4        0             0 systemd-udevd

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [19118]    81 19118     1793      683       6        0         -1000 sh

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [19119]     0 19119     2519     1112       7        0         -1000 sudo

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [19120]    81 19120     1665      600       6        0         -1000 grep

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [19121] 65534 19121     1477     1188       5        0         -1000 arping2

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [19122]    81 19122     1793      646       6        0         -1000 sh

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [19123]     0 19123     2519     1105       7        0         -1000 sudo

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [19124]    81 19124     1665      558       6        0         -1000 grep

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [19125]     0 19125      904      486       4        0         -1000 arping2

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [19132]     0 19132     8544     4190      19        0             0 php

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: [19139]     0 19139     1793      679       5        0             0 sh

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: Out of memory: Kill process 19132 (php) score 1 or sacrifice child

Nov 22 23:00:27 nas1 kernel: Killed process 19139 (sh) total-vm:7172kB, anon-rss:128kB, file-rss:2588kB
```

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.2.8-r2 (default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.19-r1, 3.16.5-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.16.5-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Xeon-R-_CPU_X3430_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8262768 total,   6902168 free

KiB Swap:    4200992 total,   4200992 free

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 21 Nov 2014 23:00:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.23.2 p1.0) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p53

dev-lang/perl:            5.18.2-r2

dev-lang/python:          2.7.7, 3.2.5-r6, 3.3.5-r1, 3.4.1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::<unknown repository>, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.1.2, 4.3.6-r1, 4.6.4, 4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        1.4.3-r4::<unknown repository>, 2.4.2-r1

sys-devel/make:           4.0-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.17 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.19-r1

Repositories: gentoo

Installed sets: @system

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-mtune=core2 -march=core2 -O3 -msse -msse2 -msse3 -funroll-loops -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-mtune=core2 -march=core2 -O3 -msse -msse2 -msse3 -funroll-loops -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo-mirror.spb.ru/ http://mirror.yandex.ru/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ "

LANG="ru_RU.utf8"

LC_ALL="ru_RU.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

USE="a52 aac acl acpi apache2 berkdb bgpclassless bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo caps cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups curl cxx dbus dhcp dlz dri dts dvdr emboss encode exif fam fastcgi firefox fix-connected-rt flac fontconfig fortran gd gdbm geoip gif glamor gpm iconv idn ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad memcache mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mppe-mppc multipath mysql mysqli mysqlnd ncurses netlink nls nptl ogg openmp openssl overlays pam pango pcre pdf perl php png policykit ppds python python3 qt3support qt4 radius readline realms rrdtool sdl session slang snmp sockets spell sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcp-zebra tcpd tcpmd5 tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower urandom usb vim-syntax vorbis wxwidgets x264 x86 xcb xml xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-4" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON
```

What could be the reason?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

alexey_dv,

You have a 32 bit install, so no single process can address more than 4G of memory.

You only have 32 bit pointers.

Its actually worse than that an the kenel needs to stay in that 4G memory map, that wants about 1G.

On top of that the IO hardware is mostly memory mapped, so that has to be in the 4G space too.

This is all per process. 

If you have a 64 bit capable CPU, reinstall but make a 64 bit install.

There is no 32 bit to 64 bit upgrade path.

----------

## Ant P.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> If you have a 64 bit capable CPU, reinstall but make a 64 bit install.
> 
> There is no 32 bit to 64 bit upgrade path.

 

It's possible to run an amd64 kernel without changing 32-bit userspace, that might make this problem go away. Worth trying at least before doing a full reinstall.

----------

## alexey_dv

The problem in the application keepalived 1.2.9. Update it.

Thank you, I compiled 64-bit kernel, maybe it will simplify the problem. Later migrate applications to AMD64.

How to control the kernel memory counters and pages?

----------

